# 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 Prozessorauslastung (speziell kvm)

## Tinitus

Hallo,

irgendwie zeigen Tools wie top htop immer eine viel zu hohe Prozessorauslastung an.

Oder verbraucht (verbrät) kvm mit 2 Win XP Installationen (beide mit 2 virtuellen Kernen eingerichtet), gerade frisch installiert die komplette Rechenpower meines Q6600 mit 8GB RAM?

Also in Worten 4 x 100% Prozessorauslastung.

Gibt es da einen Trick zum starten? Oder ist der Prozzi so langsam. Irgendwie kommt mir ein 8500 Dualcore schneller vor. Rein subjektiv. Unabhängig von der realen Taktung.

achso hier mein uname -a

Linux Linuxserver 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Thu Feb 5 22:45:26 CET 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

G. R.

----------

## bbgermany

Das Problem kann ich nicht nachvollziehen auf meinem E8400. Ich verwende jedoch auch einen v2.6.28 Kernel. Hast du mal versucht anstatt zwei virtueller CPUs nur eine einzustellen? Vielleicht ist die VCPU Unterstützung da ein wenig buggy  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Tinitus

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Das Problem kann ich nicht nachvollziehen auf meinem E8400. Ich verwende jedoch auch einen v2.6.28 Kernel. Hast du mal versucht anstatt zwei virtueller CPUs nur eine einzustellen? Vielleicht ist die VCPU Unterstützung da ein wenig buggy 
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Das war es die VCPU Unterstützung klappt noch nicht richtig. Ohne 0,25 % Auslastung.

G. R

----------

## Anarcho

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *bbgermany wrote:*   Das Problem kann ich nicht nachvollziehen auf meinem E8400. Ich verwende jedoch auch einen v2.6.28 Kernel. Hast du mal versucht anstatt zwei virtueller CPUs nur eine einzustellen? Vielleicht ist die VCPU Unterstützung da ein wenig buggy 
> 
> MfG. Stefan 
> 
> Das war es die VCPU Unterstützung klappt noch nicht richtig. Ohne 0,25 % Auslastung.
> ...

 

Das ist wohl sogar bei VMWARE so, auch dort wird geraten nur wenn unbedingt notwendig mehr als eine CPU zuzuweisen.

----------

